# A la recherche d'un bon synthétiseur vocal ...

## destroyedlolo

Bonjour,

Tout est dans le titre   :Laughing: 

Je recherche un outils qui fait de la bonne synthèse vocale, le but serait de faire des commentaires sur des vidéos (j'aime pas entendre ma voix). Donc il faudrait pouvoir sauvegarder le résultat.

J'ai vu quelques vidéo de test, beaucoup beaucoup trop haché et franchement moins bien que ce que fait mon Amiga de 85   :Very Happy: 

Idéalement Anglais et Francais (sinon, juste anglais).

Merci 

Laurent

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Qu'as-tu déjà essayé ?

https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/synthese_vocale

https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/5c0ljt/tts_software_for_linux/

https://linuxreviews.org/Text_to_Speech_synthesis_software

----------

## destroyedlolo

Salut Xavier,

En fait, je n'en suis qu'au tests primaires et comme il y en a beaucoup, j'aimerai savoir si qq'un en a trouvé un qui sort du lot niveau résultat.

A+

ps :  C'est sur que ca serait encore plus fun de le faire sur mon Amiga mais, hormis qu'il ne supporte pas le Francais, il faudrait que j'en digitalise la sortie car je ne crois pas qu'il soit possible de sortir vers un fichier.

----------

